# Lowrance HDS 3.5 Software Update



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Lowrance released a new software update this week for the HDS.

I installed the new version today and believe the the satelitte acquistion is faster and zooming in and out on the GPS is also faster.

http://www.lowrance.com/Downloads/P...3-5-software-version-and-demonstration-files/

New release includes:

Sonic Hub support
System performance enhancements
Improved Navionics experience
LCM map fixes


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes, Thanks! I've been meaning to check for updates, but it always seems to slip my mind....


----------

